# ruscaleţ



## Russianer

What is "ruscaleţ "?

A context:
"Iote Aurică 
Ce figură de ruscaleţ "


----------



## farscape

Never heard of it and I can't find it in any of the dictionaries I have access to. Definitely slang but I don't want to speculate; where is the dialogue from?

Later,


.


----------



## misadro

It means ...  _rus_. Pejoratively used. Not violently so, but rather with a tinge of amusement/irony.  
A more common term would be .. _rusnac_ ...
Also, not _figură _.. but rather .. _mutră _:
_Ce mutră de rusnac.
_


----------



## Russianer

farscape said:


> Never heard of it and I can't find it in any of the dictionaries I have access to. Definitely slang but I don't want to speculate; where is the dialogue from?
> 
> Later,
> 
> 
> .



Here:
http://www.roportal.ro/discutii/topic/94693-moscova-rusia/
post number 8..


----------



## farscape

I see... I've heard the term "rusnac, rusnaci pl." - jokingly, Russian/Russians - more often than not used to describe a person with pronounced Slavic features. I am not aware of any negative connotations associated with this term. I suppose "ruscaleț" is a variant, perhaps closer related to turcalete/turcaleți, from turc (Turk) + suffix "alete"; used jokingly to describe a person of Turkish origin.

Bottom line, looks to me like the author of the comment is saying that Aurel looks like a Russian in that picture. 

Later,

(Now I see that misadro has replied alredy and I seem to be pretty much on the same page with her. Figură or mutră work equally well in this context.)
.


----------

